# Has anyone taken apart a Long Clicker pen???



## Brooks803 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well...made my mother a nice clicker pen for while she was recovering from surgery. Should have stressed NOT to leave it sitting out where the dog could get a hold of it. Need to take it apart and re-turn another barrel. I have spare tubes, but not sure if there is anything to be particularly careful about when it comes to banging out the hardware. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 2, 2010)

Brooks803 said:


> Well...made my mother a nice clicker pen for while she was recovering from surgery. Should have stressed NOT to leave it sitting out where the dog could get a hold of it. Need to take it apart and re-turn another barrel. I have spare tubes, but not sure if there is anything to be particularly careful about when it comes to banging out the hardware. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Hi Jonathon; It's not as difficult as it looks!

1. Unscrew the nib. 

2. Take a rather thin punch from a Transfer Punch set that will go in through the nib holder on an angle. You are trying to catch the edge of the click transmission to knock it out. It takes a while, just make certain you stay on the edges of the transmission.

3. Once the tranny is removed, a transfer punch the dia. of the click tube will remove the nib bushing.

Now you've saved the kit!


----------



## hewunch (Feb 2, 2010)

This thread has some good info http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=57335&highlight=click


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 2, 2010)

Jonathon,
I would ditto what Mack said.  I am in the process of re-turning a cracked amboyna burl barrel for the clicker.  HF transfer punch set was a great purchase.  Look into one if you don't have one.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 2, 2010)

If you have a spare tube then simply cut the old one through the middle ( below the tranny )and use a bigger punch to get the tranny out. That way you won't risk ruining the end of the soft aluminium tranny with a smaller punch at an angle:wink:


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 2, 2010)

skiprat said:


> If you have a spare tube then simply cut the old one through the middle ( below the tranny )and use a bigger punch to get the tranny out. That way you won't risk ruining the end of the soft aluminium tranny with a smaller punch at an angle:wink:


WOW; I'd be more inclined to use this method! Great thinking. Thanks for posting, Skip!


----------



## el_d (Feb 2, 2010)

skiprat said:


> If you have a spare tube then simply cut the old one through the middle ( below the tranny )and use a bigger punch to get the tranny out. That way you won't risk ruining the end of the soft aluminium tranny with a smaller punch at an angle:wink:



I need to start thinking like a rat...... A very clever rat.


----------



## Brooks803 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Skiprat, this hunk of chewed canarywood and finely polished CA has a date with the bandsaw tomorrow.


----------

